# hammer wheels



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

what do they look like? tried searching google but found nothin. post up some pics.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

best pic i could find











the old school rims were a bit of a different style i had a pair fuck i bet anyone rolling the mid 90's had a pair


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

c'mon chuck, those are Ferrari star copies... 

here's some ghetto ass steel Hammers LOL


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

''alloy'' wheels


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: memories :biggrin:


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Dec 17 2008, 11:07 PM~12460801
> *c'mon chuck, those are Ferrari star copies...
> 
> here's some ghetto ass steel Hammers LOL
> ...


i think my cousin had those on his mazda mini truck back in the early 90s.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 15 2008, 12:02 AM~12431942
> *best pic i could find
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Them used to be the shit lol!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Dec 18 2008, 01:46 PM~12466814
> *:yes: Them used to be the shit lol!
> *


lol, hell yeah, I remember MC Hammer was flossing a set when they first came out.


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

Every mini-trucker in my town had 15" American Racing hammers in like 94-96. Pep Boys used to sell them and guys would buy them with the Pep Boys credit cards, lol.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

i remember ChooChoo Customs putting hammers on full size trucks with the fiberglass bodykits and fade paint jobs... fuckers were like 15x10s and took a goddamned corn field to turn one of those trucks around!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I need some of these hammer caps!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

you mean no one likes hammers..seriously, i'm gonna throw some on this wagon I have..:thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

shawntitan said:


> Every mini-trucker in my town had 15" American Racing hammers in like 94-96. Pep Boys used to sell them and guys would buy them with the Pep Boys credit cards, lol.


they must have been doing the retro thing because by then that shit was played out like pastel yellow paint on mini trucks. everyone had niche and concept neeper or stocks off a lexus or some shit back then out here.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Neepers lol i had a set of those


----------



## unvdistc (Mar 2, 2012)

Had these prime hammers on my 91 nissan hardbody!! and about 150ft of neon underneath and in the bed....lol good times.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lone star said:


> Neepers lol i had a set of those


that shit still looks dope i wish i could find some aliens in like 17"-18" or some of those smooth ass 3 spokes


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

unvdistc said:


> Had these prime hammers on my 91 nissan hardbody!! and about 150ft of neon underneath and in the bed....lol good times.


Nice!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

My first set of rims was some chrome 14" Prime wheels on yokohomas. Second was some Neepers. 

I wouldn't mind some Mondera Milanos if someone had an old set they were getting rid of.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> My first set of rims was some chrome 14" Prime wheels on yokohomas. Second was some Neepers.
> 
> I wouldn't mind some Mondera Milanos if someone had an old set they were getting rid of.


what are milanos


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> what are milanos


Model of wheel that Mondera made. Flat faced 5 spoke chrome wheels with 5 more thin lines in between the large flat ones.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Model of wheel that Mondera made. Flat faced 5 spoke chrome wheels with 5 more thin lines in between the large flat ones.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

unvdistc said:


> Had these prime hammers on my 91 nissan hardbody!! and about 150ft of neon underneath and in the bed....lol good times.


lol thats the og hammers I know of lol


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Model of wheel that Mondera made. Flat faced 5 spoke chrome wheels with 5 more thin lines in between the large flat ones.


You talkin beer braa?


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

Mercedes AMG Hammer... THE Hammer... 

http://aussieexotics.com/forum/dlat...benz-amg/1987-mercedes-amg-hammer-7679.0.html


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Gonna get these out of the backyard and throw em on a wagon


----------



## unvdistc (Mar 2, 2012)

found a pic of my 91 nissan hardbody... 15x10's


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

nice hardbody hammers always looked good on minis


----------

